# Talyored Tack color?



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey guys!

After seeing the recent endurance tack post and becoming veeeery jealous , I think I am finally going to invest in some Taylored tack, but I can't decide what color(s) to go with! I was originally thinking hunter green, but now I'm wondering if something a little flashier might be fun on the trails.

Of course decisions like these are of the utmost importance. :wink: Any thoughts?


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Sunflower yellow would really pop on your horse.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

While I personally like the hunter green, lime green or yellow would certainly have more pop, if that is the look you are going for.

Whatever you get, you will love it. Mandy's tack is fantastic!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Love lime green, yellow, orange colors and red is pretty. Electric blue colors are fabulous but the best of all is PURPLE! My Taylored Tack is purple.


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

I have bright lime green tack! I love it.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

Here is my girl in her Yellow Taylored Tack! I love yellow on a bay (she is really brown but looks bay in summer) The second picture you can see what orange & lime green look like against her coat as well! I love bright colors on a dark horse!


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

My boy is a light orange bay and purple looks great on him. I just got a purple synthetic saddle and I'm hoping to get a purple halter bridle!!! But yes purple is the best lol. Or burgundy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Here is Selena mare all decked out in her red tack


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

So after asking around (and my brother guilting me about putting purple on a gelding... hehe) I went with the day-glo green! I ordered a black synthetic aussie saddle which should arrive around the same time, so I'll post pictures of our black-and-neon-green getup when it comes in!  Thanks for the pictures everyone!!

Definitely going purple if I ever end up with a mare...


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I can't wait to see!!! What type of aussie did you get?

I have been trying to decide on a color for my dun-ish mare. It is between lime, blaze orange & maybe a very slight chance of purple (not my color). So I can't wait to see your set up!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

The aussie I bought is a cheapie one... I'm only doing CTRs right now and don't need anything for serious endurance mileage, so to see how I like it for minimal cost I picked up a Kimberley Synthetic Australian Saddle--it has rave reviews across many websites and people! If I really love it, I'll start hounding cragslist for a real aussie. :wink:

You should post a few pictures! If she's the one in your icon, orange looks super cute on her!


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I've heard good things about the Kimberly synthetic. I have a Wintec aussie and love it!

The mare in my picture is the one I am trying to decide on a color for. I am leaning towards Blaze orange but still not 100% on it yet. I am going to throw my Morgan's Lime bad on her and see how it looks. I'm also going to try a blue and a burgundy halter on her and see how they look. Even though I prefer bright colors. 

I have a thread in Tack and Equipment for her here.

PS. Her name is Blaze so Blaze orange is rather fitting.


----------

